# Uk brewers cup!



## Krissycoco (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone know if the Uk is having a brewers cup?!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes... see http://WWW.SCAEUK.COM

Takes place in April. Need to get an application in quickly, closing date has been extended.


----------

